# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Currency Format

## Robert

I have reviewed this forum for all currency format help but haven&#39;t been able to find a solution.  There are some specific examples to relate to my question but i must have a different version or something different in my coding.  I am trying to format currency in whole dollars but no success.  Below is my code.  Can anyone help?

$45,000,000.56  to $45,000,000


<%
MyDb.DBColor = &#34;4,auto,yellow&#34; 
MyDb.dbGridTableTag = &#34;border=1 cellspacing=2 cellpadding=2&#34; 
MyDb.dbMode= &#34;grid&#34; 
MC = MC & &#34;CSU, align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#CSU#.asp>drill</A>,; DRG,align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#DRG#.asp>drill</A>; Payor,align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#Payor#.asp>drill</A>;&#34;
MC = MC & &#34;Facility,align=center,; FY,align=center,; Cases,align=right,; ALOS,align=right,format=[#.0],; Charges, align=right, format=[currency],; Costs, align=right, format=[currency],;  AdjNetRev, align=right, format=[currency],;  ANR_Margin, align=right, format=[currency],; Payments, align=right, format=[currency],; Pay_Margin, align=right, format=[currency];&#34;
MyDb.dbMagicCell = MC
MyDb.dbGridInc = 2
Mydb.dbOptions = &#34;HeaderFontTag=Verdana Size=2,CellFontTag=Face=Verdana Size=1&#34;
MyDb.dbSQL = &#34;Select * FROM Comparesummary WHERE Facility Like &#39;&#34; & WhereClause & &#34;&#39;&#34; 
MyDb.dbImageDir=&#34;/images/&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigation=&#34;bottom&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigationItem=&#34;top, bottom, next, prev, gridrow, color, filter, download&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigationIcon=&#34;std&#34; 
MyDb.dbUnit = 2
MyDb.aspDBPro 
%>

----------


## Frank Kwong

1. user format=[$###,###] - REMEMBER to change the delimiters involving &#34;#&#34; and &#34;,&#34;.
2. Update your version.. too old !

FK


------------
Robert at 8/7/01 8:46:19 AM

I have reviewed this forum for all currency format help but haven&#39;t been able to find a solution.  There are some specific examples to relate to my question but i must have a different version or something different in my coding.  I am trying to format currency in whole dollars but no success.  Below is my code.  Can anyone help?

$45,000,000.56  to $45,000,000


<%
MyDb.DBColor = &#34;4,auto,yellow&#34; 
MyDb.dbGridTableTag = &#34;border=1 cellspacing=2 cellpadding=2&#34; 
MyDb.dbMode= &#34;grid&#34; 
MC = MC & &#34;CSU, align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#CSU#.asp>drill</A>,; DRG,align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#DRG#.asp>drill</A>; Payor,align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#Payor#.asp>drill</A>;&#34;
MC = MC & &#34;Facility,align=center,; FY,align=center,; Cases,align=right,; ALOS,align=right,format=[#.0],; Charges, align=right, format=[currency],; Costs, align=right, format=[currency],;  AdjNetRev, align=right, format=[currency],;  ANR_Margin, align=right, format=[currency],; Payments, align=right, format=[currency],; Pay_Margin, align=right, format=[currency];&#34;
MyDb.dbMagicCell = MC
MyDb.dbGridInc = 2
Mydb.dbOptions = &#34;HeaderFontTag=Verdana Size=2,CellFontTag=Face=Verdana Size=1&#34;
MyDb.dbSQL = &#34;Select * FROM Comparesummary WHERE Facility Like &#39;&#34; & WhereClause & &#34;&#39;&#34; 
MyDb.dbImageDir=&#34;/images/&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigation=&#34;bottom&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigationItem=&#34;top, bottom, next, prev, gridrow, color, filter, download&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigationIcon=&#34;std&#34; 
MyDb.dbUnit = 2
MyDb.aspDBPro 
%>

----------


## Robert

Thanks for the reply Frank.  I tried your suggestion but keeping getting this error:  Error in # pairs in - format=[$###

I don&#39;t know what you mean with changing the delimiteres involving &#34;#&#34; and &#34;&#39;&#34;



------------
Frank Kwong at 8/8/01 12:21:03 PM

1. user format=[$###,###] - REMEMBER to change the delimiters involving &#34;#&#34; and &#34;,&#34;.
2. Update your version.. too old !

FK


------------
Robert at 8/7/01 8:46:19 AM

I have reviewed this forum for all currency format help but haven&#39;t been able to find a solution.  There are some specific examples to relate to my question but i must have a different version or something different in my coding.  I am trying to format currency in whole dollars but no success.  Below is my code.  Can anyone help?

$45,000,000.56  to $45,000,000


<%
MyDb.DBColor = &#34;4,auto,yellow&#34; 
MyDb.dbGridTableTag = &#34;border=1 cellspacing=2 cellpadding=2&#34; 
MyDb.dbMode= &#34;grid&#34; 
MC = MC & &#34;CSU, align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#CSU#.asp>drill</A>,; DRG,align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#DRG#.asp>drill</A>; Payor,align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#Payor#.asp>drill</A>;&#34;
MC = MC & &#34;Facility,align=center,; FY,align=center,; Cases,align=right,; ALOS,align=right,format=[#.0],; Charges, align=right, format=[currency],; Costs, align=right, format=[currency],;  AdjNetRev, align=right, format=[currency],;  ANR_Margin, align=right, format=[currency],; Payments, align=right, format=[currency],; Pay_Margin, align=right, format=[currency];&#34;
MyDb.dbMagicCell = MC
MyDb.dbGridInc = 2
Mydb.dbOptions = &#34;HeaderFontTag=Verdana Size=2,CellFontTag=Face=Verdana Size=1&#34;
MyDb.dbSQL = &#34;Select * FROM Comparesummary WHERE Facility Like &#39;&#34; & WhereClause & &#34;&#39;&#34; 
MyDb.dbImageDir=&#34;/images/&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigation=&#34;bottom&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigationItem=&#34;top, bottom, next, prev, gridrow, color, filter, download&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigationIcon=&#34;std&#34; 
MyDb.dbUnit = 2
MyDb.aspDBPro 
%>

----------


## Frank Kwong

format [$###,###] conflicts with the property delimiter becasue the &#34;#&#34; and the &#34;,&#34; is used. Change (;,[]#|~/) to something like (;^[]%|~/) then it&#39;ll work !! DO not forget to update your version !!


FK


------------
Robert at 8/8/01 4:32:20 PM

Thanks for the reply Frank.  I tried your suggestion but keeping getting this error:  Error in # pairs in - format=[$###

I don&#39;t know what you mean with changing the delimiteres involving &#34;#&#34; and &#34;&#39;&#34;



------------
Frank Kwong at 8/8/01 12:21:03 PM

1. user format=[$###,###] - REMEMBER to change the delimiters involving &#34;#&#34; and &#34;,&#34;.
2. Update your version.. too old !

FK


------------
Robert at 8/7/01 8:46:19 AM

I have reviewed this forum for all currency format help but haven&#39;t been able to find a solution.  There are some specific examples to relate to my question but i must have a different version or something different in my coding.  I am trying to format currency in whole dollars but no success.  Below is my code.  Can anyone help?

$45,000,000.56  to $45,000,000


<%
MyDb.DBColor = &#34;4,auto,yellow&#34; 
MyDb.dbGridTableTag = &#34;border=1 cellspacing=2 cellpadding=2&#34; 
MyDb.dbMode= &#34;grid&#34; 
MC = MC & &#34;CSU, align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#CSU#.asp>drill</A>,; DRG,align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#DRG#.asp>drill</A>; Payor,align=center bgcolor=#CCCCCC,<A HREF=#Payor#.asp>drill</A>;&#34;
MC = MC & &#34;Facility,align=center,; FY,align=center,; Cases,align=right,; ALOS,align=right,format=[#.0],; Charges, align=right, format=[currency],; Costs, align=right, format=[currency],;  AdjNetRev, align=right, format=[currency],;  ANR_Margin, align=right, format=[currency],; Payments, align=right, format=[currency],; Pay_Margin, align=right, format=[currency];&#34;
MyDb.dbMagicCell = MC
MyDb.dbGridInc = 2
Mydb.dbOptions = &#34;HeaderFontTag=Verdana Size=2,CellFontTag=Face=Verdana Size=1&#34;
MyDb.dbSQL = &#34;Select * FROM Comparesummary WHERE Facility Like &#39;&#34; & WhereClause & &#34;&#39;&#34; 
MyDb.dbImageDir=&#34;/images/&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigation=&#34;bottom&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigationItem=&#34;top, bottom, next, prev, gridrow, color, filter, download&#34; 
Mydb.dbNavigationIcon=&#34;std&#34; 
MyDb.dbUnit = 2
MyDb.aspDBPro 
%>

----------

